# Cold Laser or Red Light Therapy for Arthritis?



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

I have started Quinn (our est 10 year old female Golden) on raw food, salmon oil, green lipped mussels and glucosamine/chondroitin. She is overweight by, I'm guessing 20 lbs or more. She also appears to have arthritis and/or mobility problems with her rear legs. Of course, it doesn't help that her nails were WAY too long. But we're working on that. Dremeling a little each day. She has problems with stairs.

My question, has anyone used Cold Laser or Red Light Therapy for a dog with hip pain/arthritis? 

Thanks!


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

I did cold laser therapy on Duke's elbows just to try it. I didn't really notice any difference. I did several sessions along with swimming in the rehab pool. The number one thing you can do is get the weight off, as I'm sure you've been told. If you need to drop weight and get in some exercise I'd talk to the vet about putting her on RX weight management food and look into a swimming pool. Many training places have them now for dock diving and my vet had a small one for rehab therapy.


----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

DblTrblGolden2 said:


> I did cold laser therapy on Duke's elbows just to try it. I didn't really notice any difference. I did several sessions along with swimming in the rehab pool. The number one thing you can do is get the weight off, as I'm sure you've been told. If you need to drop weight and get in some exercise I'd talk to the vet about putting her on RX weight management food and look into a swimming pool. Many training places have them now for dock diving and my vet had a small one for rehab therapy.


Thanks!


----------



## MushyB (Oct 31, 2018)

We have had terrific success with acupuncture for our senior boys' arthritis (2 different Goldens). It's not a one-and-done solution; typically folks will see a huge improvement after the first treatment and not go back, but it's important to start out with several close together appointments, then spread them out over time.

With my heart dog, we started going every 4 days, after a couple of weeks went to weekly, two more weeks went to bi-weekly and the sweet spot for him was every 3 weeks. It was better for him than Rimydyl (can't spell that despite having used it so many different times).

Our other senior boy had degenerative myelopathy and we used acupuncture with infra red light therapy in addition to swimming therapy, plus walks with obstacles with success for 14 months after diagnosis - we were told 6-9 months, so that was an improvement.

Getting your girl to a lower weight will help tremendously; extra weight on joints makes things much worse. Warmer weather will help also; keep a close eye as the weather gets colder, that can be rough on arthritic joints.

Good luck!


----------



## Oceanside (Mar 29, 2021)

I have a lot of experience with cold laser therapy, particularly with humans, but I have treated my dogs with it as well. It can be incredibly effective — it’s my go-to therapy for a lot of conditions. I don’t know what your situation is, but ideally you’ll want to do 3+ sessions per week to start. As you already know, weight, nails, and diet/supplements are major factors to her condition, especially weight, so make sure you make that a priority. I suspect you may not see much difference until she loses a good amount of weight, but I think it’s worth starting laser therapy sooner than later.

ETA: Make sure you’re getting true cold laser therapy (AKA photobiomodulation or low level light therapy/LLLT), not just red light therapy. There is a big difference between a high quality cold laser and red light, even though they’re often thrown in the same category.


----------



## FUReverGolden (Nov 24, 2021)

First. You are an Angel 😇 to an Angel. ( sugar face Quinn ) Thank you. She is blessed ( as well as I’m sure you feel you are also ). My two cents. Once she has lost the extra weight she is carrying and she gets some age appropriate exercise- I believe she will show a vast improvement. Swimming and joint support nutrition will help. I also agree with acupuncture and acupressure. Best wishes for success


----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

MushyB said:


> We have had terrific success with acupuncture for our senior boys' arthritis (2 different Goldens). It's not a one-and-done solution; typically folks will see a huge improvement after the first treatment and not go back, but it's important to start out with several close together appointments, then spread them out over time.
> 
> With my heart dog, we started going every 4 days, after a couple of weeks went to weekly, two more weeks went to bi-weekly and the sweet spot for him was every 3 weeks. It was better for him than Rimydyl (can't spell that despite having used it so many different times).
> 
> ...


Thank you! I will look into acupuncture.


----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

FUReverGolden said:


> First. You are an Angel 😇 to an Angel. ( sugar face Quinn ) Thank you. She is blessed ( as well as I’m sure you feel you are also ). My two cents. Once she has lost the extra weight she is carrying and she gets some age appropriate exercise- I believe she will show a vast improvement. Swimming and joint support nutrition will help. I also agree with acupuncture and acupressure. Best wishes for success


Thank you!


----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

goldenlover41 said:


> I have a lot of experience with cold laser therapy, particularly with humans, but I have treated my dogs with it as well. It can be incredibly effective — it’s my go-to therapy for a lot of conditions. I don’t know what your situation is, but ideally you’ll want to do 3+ sessions per week to start. As you already know, weight, nails, and diet/supplements are major factors to her condition, especially weight, so make sure you make that a priority. I suspect you may not see much difference until she loses a good amount of weight, but I think it’s worth starting laser therapy sooner than later.
> 
> ETA: Make sure you’re getting true cold laser therapy (AKA photobiomodulation or low level light therapy/LLLT), not just red light therapy. There is a big difference between a high quality cold laser and red light, even though they’re often thrown in the same category.


Yes, I noticed that the cheaper machines are just red LED lights. Won't do anything. Our vet is 1-1/2 away so I am looking into getting a cold laser for our home. I figure, since my husband and I aren't getting any younger, we can use it on US too! Nails are being dremeled every other day, a little bit at a time. She falls asleep while I do it. Also trimmed the fur on the bottom of her paws so she wouldn't slip. May need to get more rugs for our hardwood floored home. She will be at the vet today for a baseline weight so we know what we're dealing with. I'm guessing she's 80+ lbs. We're also changing out our deck steps (where she goes into the backyard) for a ramp to make it easier for her. She struggles with the steps especially after walking for a few minutes. Little by little.

Thank you for your response!


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

When my first dog had bad arthritis, the Dog Aware site was my bible of things to try. We had success with keeping her lean and exercised, various supplements (many of the same ones you are trying), and acupuncture and chiropractic adjustments. We also gave her this supplement, as well as an herbal Cox-2 inhibitor (anti inflammatory) called Zyflamend.


----------



## Oceanside (Mar 29, 2021)

danoon58 said:


> Yes, I noticed that the cheaper machines are just red LED lights. Won't do anything. Our vet is 1-1/2 away so I am looking into getting a cold laser for our home. I figure, since my husband and I aren't getting any younger, we can use it on US too! Nails are being dremeled every other day, a little bit at a time. She falls asleep while I do it. Also trimmed the fur on the bottom of her paws so she wouldn't slip. May need to get more rugs for our hardwood floored home. She will be at the vet today for a baseline weight so we know what we're dealing with. I'm guessing she's 80+ lbs. We're also changing out our deck steps (where she goes into the backyard) for a ramp to make it easier for her. She struggles with the steps especially after walking for a few minutes. Little by little.
> 
> Thank you for your response!


Got it, you’re looking for a device to use at home — going to a vet that far away a few times a week certainly won’t last too long! I will warn you that very few home devices have enough power to do anything useful, and that you’re looking at $2k minimum for a decent one. And even then, plan to use it daily because the power is still very reduced. I know for the medical grade at-home lasers, you need a physician to prescribe/order one. For veterinary, I’m not 100% sure. I know of one decent at-home laser if you want to PM me.


----------

